# Ontario EOI



## baponchoudhury (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I have just received a message in the Express Entry my CIC account that " Govt. of Ontario is interested to nominate you". I was wondering if anyone has applied for Ontario PNP ? I am a civil engineer and my CRS score if 409. The nomination program says it doesn't guarantee a nomination (assuming even if one meets all of their requirement). Would it be worth taking a chance or shall i wait for other state nominations?

Thanks
Bil


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

First off, there are no States in Canada... only Provinces. 

Australia, India, and the United States have a "States" system - Canada does not. I don't mean to get bent out of shape, but please get this important fact right if you're going to come and live in Canada.

As for whether or not you should apply for a PNP with the province of Ontario, that's only something you can answer. Do you want to live in Ontario? Do you know anything about Ontario, or are you just looking to get your foot in the door? Please remember that if regardless of what province you eventually go to, you will be expected to live in that province for a predetermined amount of time before you can go and move to a different part of the country... the provincial government expects you, in exchange for their nominating you, to move to that province and contribute to the province's economy and they don't want you to come and then leave right away for a different part of the country, especially when there are other applicants who haven't received a PNP who would love the opportunity to come and settle in Canada and would be happy to make your nominating province their home for the long term.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

baponchoudhury said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just received a message in the Express Entry my CIC account that " Govt. of Ontario is interested to nominate you". I was wondering if anyone has applied for Ontario PNP ? I am a civil engineer and my CRS score if 409. The nomination program says it doesn't guarantee a nomination (assuming even if one meets all of their requirement). Would it be worth taking a chance or shall i wait for other state nominations?
> 
> ...




Do you even want to live in Ontario or are you just using this as a means of quick entry into Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> First off, there are no States in Canada... only Provinces.
> 
> Australia, India, and the United States have a "States" system - Canada does not. I don't mean to get bent out of shape, but please get this important fact right if you're going to come and live in Canada.


Agreed. I cannot believe how many people make this mistake as all it does is demonstrate ignorance of a country they are planning to move to. If it was me, I would learn as much as humanly possible about a place to which I was thinking of moving.


----------



## baponchoudhury (Oct 18, 2015)

thanks everyone for your valuable insights. I am really interested to live in Ontario though.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> First off, there are no States in Canada... only Provinces.
> 
> Australia, India, and the United States have a "States" system - Canada does not. I don't mean to get bent out of shape, but please get this important fact right if you're going to come and live in Canada.
> 
> As for whether or not you should apply for a PNP with the province of Ontario, that's only something you can answer. Do you want to live in Ontario? Do you know anything about Ontario, or are you just looking to get your foot in the door? Please remember that if regardless of what province you eventually go to, you will be expected to live in that province for a predetermined amount of time before you can go and move to a different part of the country... the provincial government expects you, in exchange for their nominating you, to move to that province and contribute to the province's economy and they don't want you to come and then leave right away for a different part of the country, especially when there are other applicants who haven't received a PNP who would love the opportunity to come and settle in Canada and would be happy to make your nominating province their home for the long term.


Hi there,

you mentioned that every province requires us to live in that province for a definite period of time before moving somewhere else. If I am getting a job in Alberta, is it a good idea to start the PR visa through Express entry from India itself or to start it just after reaching Alberta through PNP?? a connected question.. Does every job offer have a LMIA approval attached to it?? I mean if a company is offering me a job in alberta, has it already taken the LMIA approval. The query here is to make sure I apply for PR with the LMIA letter so as to get the extra 600 points.. sorry if my question seems dumb..

thanks in advance for your revert
regards
Vishal 
INDIA


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vishal7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> you mentioned that every province requires us to live in that province for a definite period of time before moving somewhere else. If I am getting a job in Alberta, is it a good idea to start the PR visa through Express entry from India itself or to start it just after reaching Alberta through PNP?? a connected question.. Does every job offer have a LMIA approval attached to it?? I mean if a company is offering me a job in alberta, has it already taken the LMIA approval. The query here is to make sure I apply for PR with the LMIA letter so as to get the extra 600 points.. sorry if my question seems dumb..
> 
> ...


You have go through Express Entry in order to get an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada and you must have your application approved before you will be allowed to move to Canada.

In order to get the 600 Express Entry points for having a Provincial Nomination, you have to get the PNP first and have it applied to your Express Entry profile. 

You _cannot_ just get a PNP and come to Canada without having first gone through the Express Entry process... the Express Entry process is the way to apply to get in and PNP is only one aspect of the Express Entry process. You don't necessarily need PNP to get into Canada but _you *do*_ need to go through Express Entry in order to get into Canada. 

Also, just having a qualifying CRS score and receiving an ITA _does *not*_ automatically mean that your application will be approved. You must still pass suitability checks, criminal records checks etc before you will receive clearance to come over to live and work. If you don't pass the checks for whatever reason, then CIC will likely decline your application and you won't receive your clearance to immigrate to Canada.

If you have a _valid_ job offer from a Canadian employer, then the LMIA work will already have been done before the offer is tendered to you... the employer will have to have proof that they could not reasonably find someone in Canada to do the job that they have on offer. If the job offer doesn't pass the LMIA, it means that there is a qualified Canadian citizen or a non-Canadian (who already has the proper authority to live and work in Canada) who is available to fill the vacancy... this is to protect Canadian citizens (and those non-Canadians who have the proper authority to live and work in Canada) from people coming in from overseas and taking jobs that a Canadian could otherwise do.


----------

